# Help Identify This Sportmaster Bike Please



## GVHINESCO (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello.

I just picked up this Sportmaster Bike from the 1960's. Can anybody help me with the specifics such as manufacturer and potential market value? I appreciate your assistance!

Gregg Hines


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jul 17, 2010)

Probably should post this in the Middleweight Forum. Someone there will be able to identify it.


----------



## cperligates (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you gotten a response?  I just picked up a old cruiser which is a sportmaster for about 80 bucks.  I am doing fixing it up.  Wanted to know what you found out if anything.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 19, 2010)

Appears to be an early 70s AMF product, worth maybe $50 cleaned up, and to the right buyer.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

Lucky you. only 20,000ish Amf sportsmasters did not say AMF on them.


----------



## sammyspider (Dec 21, 2010)

*sportmaster*

my sportmaster project . waiting on some 650c rims and a brooks saddle ..


----------

